# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Do jakiego lekarz się udać?

## alfabeta

Czy to nie zatrzymanie serca? Już drugi raz miałem w nocy wrażenie że jestem poza ciałem i lecę ponad miastem.
Nikomu nic nie mówię. Nie wiem czy z przemęczenia nie jest cos takiego jak śmierć kliniczna?
Ale jak pójdę do lekarza na rejon a on mnie wyśle do psychiatry?
alfabeta

----------


## Kuba007

Hmm.. słyszałem o takich zjawiskach, ale nie sądzę, żeby serce Ci się zatrzymało. Ile masz lat? 
Psychiatra powinien wyjaśnić Ci co się dzieje.

----------

